# Emrys - 3 month old Border Collie boy (Fostered in Cheshire)



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Emrys is a very handsome 3 month old Border Collie boy looking for a loving, active home. He was handed in with his brother from a farm.

Emrys is a happy young boy who is good with other dogs and children but has not yet been cat tested. He is looking for a home that is able to provide him with the training, exercise and stimulation to allow him to blossom.

















He is currently on foster in Cheshire and here's what they have to say about him; "Emrys is a hilarious puppy to foster, he bounces around like a deer when playing, and loves running in our fields. He is a typical collie pup, very focused on balls and always on the go so will need an experienced collie home or someone that is prepared to give him the mental stimulation he needs.

He is quickly learning that when he's excited and wanting to play barking doesn't always work! He is a vocal puppy sometimes but is quick to learn that some dogs and people prefer a quiet welcome!!

He is going to be a very sleek, fast collie when older judging by how he runs now, so may suit someone looking for agility, flyball etc as he is a very happy dog when he has his ball!
As he's still a baby he needs some basic training which we as working on, but anyone looking for a collie will be very lucky with him as he will make a wonderful pet.

He is good with all my dogs, and sleeps well at night plus his house training is coming along well."

















He has begun his vaccinations, been wormed and had flea treatment. He must be neutered when old enough at his new owner's expense, at which point, we will issue a £40 adoption fee refund.

Emrys is on foster in Cheshire but we home across the UK. If you're interested in adopting Emrys, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

If you have any questions then please do ask


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Everyone, I thought i would let you know how I am getting on in my foster home!

I think these foster homes are quite fun really as I get to play with lots of diferent dogs! None of them look like me, some are bigger and some are smaller and one is very old but they all seem to like me and we go on long walks together which is fun. 
I have also learnt that in a foster home you have to learn things which is a bit boring to be honest as I'd rather be outside exploring, but apparently you have to learn things before you can go outside and play! 
I am a quick learner so I am told (I show them I can do it only so I can run outside quicker!) I sit when i am told and walk beautifully on a lead now!
I am also really good at coming back when called, that's the fun bit- you should see the cuddles I get for just coming back to say hello! Humans are strange! 

I love running in fields, being a collie I would stay there all day if I could, I am teaching my foster dog friends that you can go under farm gates, you dont need to wait for humans to open them! I learnt that from my farm start in life I think!

One thing I dont like yet is going in a car very much, I lay down very still but it does make me feel a bit sick, so me and my foster mum are going on little trips to try and get me used to it.

After a busy day I like nothing better than a nap with my favourite toys, duck, ball and sheep - I can never decide who is going to sleep in my bed with me, so we have come to an agreement that I will take all of them!

The foster dogs I live with have taught me that night times are for sleeping, nobody plays with me, so I settle down and dream the whole night of running again the next day!

Write again soon
Love Emrys


----------



## Catarina (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi I'm new in the forum and i dont understand the place where i can get this little friend! I'm sory about my english but i'm portuguese i live in northern ireland at 7mouths me and my boyfriend want so much a puppy but we can't afford to much many to by one... we love animals and have a good house and surround area is a lake and much places to walk the puppy! please help me.


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Catarina said:


> Hi I'm new in the forum and i dont understand the place where i can get this little friend! I'm sory about my english but i'm portuguese i live in northern ireland at 7mouths me and my boyfriend want so much a puppy but we can't afford to much many to by one... we love animals and have a good house and surround area is a lake and much places to walk the puppy! please help me.


Hi Catarina,

Little Emrys is on foster in Cheshire in England, we do home across the UK but you would need to travel to his foster home. Details of our adoption procedure are here Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

You may find it easier to look at rescues in Northern Ireland, some of which can be seen here Dog Rescue Pages - centres in Scotland or northern ireland dog rescue - Google Maps

All the best with your search


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Here are some more photos and a message from Emrys' foster mum 
"Emrys is a gorgeous puppy who loves life and being with you! He is a typical collie in terms of energy levels and intelligence, and is a very sweet puppy. He will make the most fantastic companion for someone who wants a dog that will never refuse a walk, will always be by your side, and will provide you with hours of entertainment as he is a bit of a fool! He came in to the kitchen last night from the garden springing sideways like a baby lamb, and the reason? ... It was starting to rain and his little feet got wet! 
Whoever welcomes Emrys into their home will get a beautiful puppy who I am sure will blossom into a great dog!"


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Now reserved


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Now re homed


----------

